# PC GAMES POWER PLAYER: Brandneues Spielemagazin ab heute im Handel



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Mai 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PC GAMES POWER PLAYER: Brandneues Spielemagazin ab heute im Handel gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PC GAMES POWER PLAYER: Brandneues Spielemagazin ab heute im Handel


----------



## Bull56 (12. Mai 2010)

wo ist der bus?


----------



## Schattenschritt (12. Mai 2010)

Sieht (sehr) gut aus. Aber zu teuer  
Achja und ich sehe grad bei der Vorschau bei den Artikel zu Windoof Seven. "Wann sollte ich nicht von Vista auf 7 umsteigen" Antwort: "Wenn Sie mit Vista zufrieden sind" --> irgendwie sinnentleert für mich 

lg,


----------



## Hackman (12. Mai 2010)

Mehr "richtige" Artikel und Reports: Gute Idee, damit könnten sie das normale Heft aufbessern, sodass es mal wieder lesenswert würde und nicht nur voller Exklusiv-Previews, die nach Sponsoring riechen. Aber als extra Heft: Da seh ich den Mehrwert nicht, vor allem nicht für den Preis.


----------



## wolf7 (12. Mai 2010)

was isn an dem namen power play eigentlich so toll, dass man da immer wieder neue zeitschriften rausbringen muss? Und die letzte (PC Powerplay) hats ja auch net lang ausgehalten


----------



## longtom (12. Mai 2010)

Die PC Powerplay war eine ganz andere Zeitung ,und die gabs schon mal über einen sehr langen Zeitraum lange vor der PCGH.


----------



## A3000T (12. Mai 2010)

Nein, was du meinst ist die normale Power Play, nicht die PC Powe Play. Letztere gab es von 2004 - 2007. Die alte Power Play erschien von 1990 bis 2000.

Zum Thema: Boah PC Games will echte Berichte und Reports in eine extra Zeitschrift auslagern? Find ich gut. Dann liegt die "normale" PC Games demnaechst bestimmt dem lokalen Nachrichtenblatt bei, aehnlich den Flyern von Aldi. 

Bin mal gespannt, wann die PC Games Hardware so ehrlich ist sich in PC Games Adware umzubenennen.


----------



## Taitan (12. Mai 2010)

Momentmal: Die PcGames macht eine extra Zeitschrift, in der es nur um Spiele geht? Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Mai 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wann die PC Games Hardware so ehrlich ist sich in PC Games Adware umzubenennen.



Ist zwar OT: Wieso sollten wir das tun`? Weniger Anzeigenseiten wie in der aktuellen Ausgabe, da kann ich mich nicht erinnern, wann das das letzte Mal der Fall war.


----------



## Frostbite (12. Mai 2010)

Also, ich habe sie mir heute gekauft, etwas geblättert und viel gelesen. Bin sehr angetan vom Konzept.
Die zigtausend Ankündigungen von irgendwelchen Spielen oder von Gerüchten über Gerüchte zu Gerüchten über ein Spiel habe ich so ziemlich satt und die Beschäftigung mit Spielen, die schon länger (oder teilweise ewig) auf dem Markt sind, finde ich wirklich mal sehr erfrischend.
Da steht zwar auch nichts drin, was nicht schon irgendwo im Internet zu finden ist, aber es ist eben so gut zusammengefasst, dass die Lektüre wirklich Spaß macht.
Einzig den Preis fand ich gemessen am Umfang doch noch ein wenig zu heftig. Ich hoffe für die Zukunft ein etwas ausgeglicheneres Verhältnis.


----------



## XXTREME (13. Mai 2010)

Das Konzept ist gut. Ist aber leider zu teuer, wie eben alle "Blätter" aus dem Hause Computek!!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Mai 2010)

Zu teuer? Das sehe ich anders, aber gut.


----------



## push@max (13. Mai 2010)

Bei mir persönlich haben sich Interessen mittlerweile etwas geändert.

Vor ein paar Jahren waren Games wichtiger als die Hardware.

Heute sieht das etwas anders aus...weshalb ich weiterhin der PCGH-"Standard"-Zeitschrift treu sein werde.

Trotzdem viel Erfolg mit dem Konzept.


----------



## jobo (14. Mai 2010)

Gibt es da eigentlich eine DVD? 
hieß es nicht es liege ein "tolles Extra" bei? Wenn ja, was ist das? Ich finde den Preis auch recht happig.


----------



## jobo (17. Mai 2010)

Okay, ich habe mir das Heft heute gekauft. 
Bishger finde ich es super, aber ganz ohne News und so ist es auch nich... 
Bisher kann ich ein sehr postives Feedback geben, einzig der Preis ist schon ziemlich hoch.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Mai 2010)

Es steckt enorm viel Zeit und Manpower drin - das kostet nun mal. Geiz ist nicht geil.

Was sind schon 7€/Monat? Ich habe als Schüler jeden Monat die PCGH und die GS gekauft und bin nicht verhungert


----------



## jobo (18. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Es steckt enorm viel Zeit und Manpower drin - das kostet nun mal. Geiz ist nicht geil.
> 
> Was sind schon 7€/Monat? Ich habe als Schüler jeden Monat die PCGH und die GS gekauft und bin nicht verhungert



Da hasst du eigentlich Recht. Qualität hat seinen Preis. Das merkt man an der PCGH und der PCG sowie der Powerplayer. Bei andern Heften bekommt man schon für 2,70 Hefte mit Datenträger(ich will jetz keine Namen nennen..), allerdings kann man das Heft gleich ungelesn in die Tonne befördern.
BEI PCGH und PCG merkt man auch, dass die Redatöre gerne am Heft arbeiten. Bei der Konkurenz ließt sich das Meiste immer nur ungefähr so:

"Eigentlich habe ich null Bock diesen Mist hier zu schreiben aber ich muss, ist eben mein Job, hoffe ich bin bald fertig, aber ich muss mindesten vier Seiten schreiben sonst wird das Heft nicht voll."
Den Eindruck habe ich bei PCGH und Co. nicht. Natürlich weiß ich nicht wie das in der Redaktion ist und ob ihr nicht genau so denkt, aber ihr macht Videos, schreibt über euch selbst im Heft und sein im Forum aktiv, dass gibt es eigentlich sonst nirgends!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Was sind schon 7€/Monat? Ich habe als Schüler jeden Monat die PCGH und die GS gekauft und bin nicht verhungert


 
Für einige sind eben genau diese 7€ die Grenze, die sie nicht mehr aufbringen wollen/können.


----------



## jobo (18. Mai 2010)

Ach noch was, habe das Heft jetzt fast ganz gelesen und mir ist aufgefallen dass nahezu keine Werbung darin ist. Enfach super wenn nicht das halbe Heft aus Werbung besteht. 
Ein super dickes plus!!!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (19. Mai 2010)

*tadaaa*
Da haben wir's mal wieder: Heft kostet ohne/ohne viel Werbung mehr. Manche beschweren sich nur über den Preis, andere freuen sich, dass wenig Werbung drin ist. Willkommen in unserem Dilemma.


----------



## jobo (19. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Da haben wir's mal wieder: Heft kostet ohne/ohne viel Werbung mehr.  Manche beschweren sich nur über den Preis, andere freuen sich, dass  wenig Werbung drin ist. Willkommen in unserem Dilemma.



Da hast du echt verdammt noch mal Recht. Also wenn zu viel Werbung drin ist fühle ich mich ziemlich verarscht. Wenn der Preis zu hoch ist ist aber auch nicht toll. Man muss eben ein Mittelmaß finden.So wie in der PCGH ist es okay, sollte aber auch nicht mehr sein.


----------



## Keen (19. Mai 2010)

Das Konzept der Zeitung finde ich sehr gut! Auch die Tipps für ältere Titel wie GTA SA oder Diablo 2 haben mir gut gefallen. 

Was ich dann weniger schön fand, waren die Fehler, zum Beispiel im BFBC2 Guide: Da heißt es, dass bei Arica Habor die Amis mit 2 Panzern starten...es sind aber drei. Dann weiter heiß es, dass man mit der Drohne eine Artillerieschlag auslösen kann. Auch falsch: es ist eine Hellfire Rakete und wenn man ne Zweitwaffe einstellt, hat das gute Stück noch n MG an Bord.

(Edit: An zwei Stellen wird dann doch von einer Hellfire Rakete gesprochen, also alles wieder ok  ) 

Aber gut, das ist nicht ganz so tragisch. Es kann auch sein, dass es vor dem letzten Update tatsächlich nur zwei Panzer waren. Interessant: Laut dieser Seite sind es sogar 4 Panzer:

Arica Harbor ? BF-Games.net

Der Preis stört mich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ist mir erst aufgefallen, als ich an der Kasse stand. Ist ok für mich. Fachliteratur kostet eben 

Werde mir die Zeitung aber im Gegensatz zur PCGH (seit diesem Monat bin ich glücklicher Abonent, heute ist mein Megahalems gekommen, nach nur 3 Wochen!!) nicht regelmäßig kaufen, nur eben dann, wenn es sich für mich lohnt.


----------



## winhistory (1. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> *tadaaa*
> Da haben wir's mal wieder: Heft kostet ohne/ohne viel Werbung mehr. Manche beschweren sich nur über den Preis, andere freuen sich, dass wenig Werbung drin ist. Willkommen in unserem Dilemma.



Wie wäre es mal mit folgender Idee: Zeitschrift Deluxe und Zeitschrift Eco. Aber mit deutlicheren Unterschieden. Die eine hat nen dicken Datenträger gutes Papier, relativ geringen Anteil an Werbung und vielleicht die ein-oder andere Extrabeilage/Reportage.

Die andere wird knallhart auf das nötigste Reduziert. Keine Datenträger, günstigeres Papier, etwas mehr Werbung und dafür deutlich günstiger. Wäre ne Idee, die man mal überlegen sollte, trotz Mehraufwand bei Produktion. Ich glaube das Problem ist das man es allen mit einem Heft Recht machen will, und bisher nur mit dem Datenträger gespielt hat.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (1. Juni 2010)

An und für sich ist die idee ganz nett, aber das lässt sich nur schwer umsetzen. Zum einen gibt es da den doppelten Aufwand, weil zwei verschiedene Hefte in den Druck gehen müssen und zum anderen will jeder Werbekunde lieber in 100.000 Heften sein als in 50.000. Also müsste man da auch wieder differenzieren und so zieht das einen riesen Rattenschwanz nach sich. Das Mehrpersonal, dass man da braucht, wirkt sich auch nicht positiv auf Preise aus.


----------



## Gast20141127 (24. Juli 2010)

Hab vorgestern erstmals das Heft bei nem Arbeitskollegen in die Finger bekommen.
Ich mochte ja auch schon das DVD-Special zu älteren Games & Mods in pcgh 7-2009 sehr. Von daher trifft die pcgpp genau meinen Geschmack.
Endlich auch mal nicht schon wieder eine Vorschau auf die Preview zur kommenden Alpha für ein Game das Ende 2011 kommt.Sehr schön!
Das es nicht einen reines Oldieheft wird darauf lässt auch das Starcraft2 Special hoffen.

Wenn ihr jetzt noch ne DVD dazulegt mit Mods, Games die mittlerweile gratis sind wie zB TiberianSun (nicht jeder hat DSL8000 +) gute MMO Interfaces und ähnliches bin ich gerne bereit alle 2Monate (stimmt doch so oder?) die 7€ hinzulegen.Dafür können es dann auch 3 Seiten Werbung mehr sein. 
Hier in Ö zahlen wir ja eh schon mehr, aber dafür könnt ja ihr nichts.
Ansonsten finde ich das Konzept und die bisherige Umsetzung klasse.
Da könnte doch zu PCGH, c't, Sterne&Weltraum doch glatt noch ein 4. Heft dazukommen.


----------



## windows (29. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> *tadaaa*
> Da haben wir's mal wieder: Heft kostet ohne/ohne viel Werbung mehr. Manche beschweren sich nur über den Preis, andere freuen sich, dass wenig Werbung drin ist. Willkommen in unserem Dilemma.


Dann lieber mehr Inhalte die über mehr Werbung finanziert werden.


----------

